# Sharpeblades



## Scotsman (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello GON family,

I know many of you have been blessed with one or more of the beautiful knives made by Sharpeblades. It is now our turn to bless him with our thoughts and prayers for his full recovery.

I received a message from a mutual friend that he has had heart surgery and may be away for some time before he is back in harness.

Thanks.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prayers sent sharpeblades


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 13, 2014)

OH NO!!!!!!! Prayers from here RT


----------



## Chief31794 (Nov 13, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Chief


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 13, 2014)

Raleigh our prayers are with you for full recovery.


----------



## Horns (Nov 13, 2014)

Speedy recovery to a true craftsman.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear this.  I hope the recovery will be quick and complete.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 13, 2014)

Prayers for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 13, 2014)

Heard about this tonight also.  Praying that you make a fast recovery Mr. Tabor.


----------



## olcop (Nov 13, 2014)

*Sharpblades*

Hang in there buddy, you'll be back here before you know it!
Best wishes for a rapid recovery.
olcop


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 14, 2014)

hope everything goes well and speedy recovery


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 14, 2014)

Hope your back at em soon Sir ...


----------



## marknga (Nov 14, 2014)

Prayers for a quick recovery Raleigh.


----------



## carver (Nov 14, 2014)

Prayers to you Raleigh and your family


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 14, 2014)

Prayers for a FULL, SPEEDY RECOVERY, RT !  Get well SOON!


----------



## joe sangster (Nov 14, 2014)

RT,
Regret to hear of your surgery.  I hope things are going better & you have a speedy uncomplicated recovery .

JAS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hate to hear this. Prayers for you Mr. Tabor.


----------



## Glenn2399 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just bought a knife from him last month.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear this!!!!! Someone please keep us updated! 
Speedy recovery, my friend!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## flintlocker (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow!
Prayers for you and your family Mr Tabor

Thanks to the OP for letting us know!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2014)

Been there done that....prayers brother.


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 16, 2014)

Praying for you Raleigh.....hang in there.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 16, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Get well soon my friend.
DJ


----------



## Mangler (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2014)

Hope you have full and quick recovery, Raleigh!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 16, 2014)

Same here friend, hope you get better soon. Scott


----------



## Head East (Nov 16, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Headshot (Nov 16, 2014)

Prayers added.  Get well soon.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Nov 17, 2014)

Prayers for you Mr. Tabor.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Nov 17, 2014)

*Praying for Raleigh*

Mr. Tabor is a great man to do business with, I ordered a couple of knives from him an he always sent them even before I paid him. Great to see someone like Raleigh in today's world! Me an my church will be praying for him.


----------



## JDBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Prayer said, and hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Just heard of this, I hope you get well fast and completlely, Raleigh.  Dan


----------



## marknga (Nov 18, 2014)

Anybody got an address they can pm me so I can send him a card?
I have his old address.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## shotgun (Nov 18, 2014)

Mr Tabor I hope you have a full speedy recovery.


----------



## biker13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Prayers go up Mr Tabor.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 18, 2014)

I can give any of you his address just PM me.
Marknga sent you a PM


----------



## 10mmhunter (Nov 19, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## rmp (Nov 19, 2014)

Hoping you have a quick recovery Mr. Tabor and get back to doing what you love.

You'd be happy to know I had the pleasure of breaking in one of your amazing knives a couple weeks back on an elk and antelope.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Any update? Hope all is going good with you RT


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 20, 2014)

Get Well Soon!


----------



## irishredneck (Nov 20, 2014)

Get well soon my friend. I bet you sharpened the surgeons knives before the operation!


----------



## GOoutdoors (Nov 24, 2014)

Praying for his recovery!


----------

